# New WMAA Schools



## bloodwood (Sep 26, 2002)

I have just noticed on the WMAA school listings that Jaye Spiro of Mejishi Martial Arts and Shihan Marty Manuel of Vineland, NJ are now member schools in the WMAA. 
These are two great people and will be an asset to the WMAA. I wish them well in their new venture.


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool it keeps geting better &  Biger

:cheers: :drinkbeer 
:ladysman: 
Primo


----------

